# Muroidea [Bass Mod]



## Travis (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I wanna mod my Muroidea for use it with Bass, some recommendation? 

Thanks you all


----------



## DGWVI (Feb 4, 2021)

Chucks awesome bass contour mod

-OR- 
Use the values from Proco's Juggernaut



Though, the RAT is already pretty awesome on bass, as is. Just listen to some Jesus Lizard


----------



## reubenreub (Feb 4, 2021)

I'd recommend trying a clean blend as the only mod needed for bass. Alternatively the Ruetz mod can be helpful as well but it changes the character of the distortion some.

Also just going to plug this project as I think it's the best rat-based bass distortion I've heard.









						Damnation Audio DIY Parallel Drive
					

Now available threw Mask Audio Electronics The DIY Parallel Dive puts two classic drives side by side for unique tone shaping. Different schematics...



					maskaudioelectronics.bigcartel.com


----------



## Travis (Feb 4, 2021)

DGWVI said:


> Chucks awesome bass contour mod
> 
> -OR-
> Use the values from Proco's Juggernaut
> ...


maybe this components with the muroidea pcb is pretty easy and nice sounding!


----------

